# Rumford Fireplace Help



## DI Restoration (May 28, 2009)

Hello Guys,

I have been a long time lurker:thumbsup:. Great information here.

Well, a customer of my has requested a Rumford fireplace to replace the metal firebox that is in the home now. I am not a Mason but was wondering if you guys could point me in the right dirrection to getting this built for him?

Any help would be great!

Doug


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

DI Restoration said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been a long time lurker:thumbsup:. Great information here.
> 
> ...


rumford.com great great resource!


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

How about get a hold of your mason and have him do it?


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

> How about get a hold of your mason and have him do it?


Six's advice is sound---you will need a GOOD mason to look at the existing situation and determine first the feasability, and second the scale of the job.
I don't think that it will be a simple job from where I'm sitting, but then again, it just might be.

Darn, spell check won't work,

JVC


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

We have done them. You need a good Mason.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

you'll need a lot more height than a typcial firebox and a lot less depth-guess it's possible to cut out what's already there, but not sure you'll would be able to have enough room to create the upper chamber above the damper. The key isn't just a 'good' mason, but one who has actually built these types of fireboxes. I have heard of a typical style being retrofitted-that is angling the sides more and decreasing the depth of the back wall (leaving the height alone)-a compromise of sorts.


----------



## DI Restoration (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have had my Mason look at it and he has recommended using a Firerock prefab due to time restrictions.


----------



## DI Restoration (May 28, 2009)

Update,

We went with a Firerock prefabbed unit for the project. I will post pictures after the job is completed.


----------



## masonryworks (Dec 24, 2009)

*Rumford Fireplace*

I built one a couple of years ago, and you definitely need a good mason, I didn't have the metal insert, so I built it using fire brick with 6 inch block as a structure around the fire brick, then did natural stone for the finishing touch. Built an ash drop in the bottom, then set the pre-manufactured clay throat on then the damper and its a basic chimney from there up. You need to order a kit that has all the details from Rumford, it will cost you around a thousand dollars just for that. :thumbsup:

-masonrywortools.com


----------



## jeffbudding (Jul 26, 2012)

*rumford fireplace*










Rumford components can be shipped such as the throat. The firebricks can be shipped too but it easier to find them local.

Rumford's are available in numerous sizes, I have found 36" to be the most popular.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Tear the chimney down and rebuild it, it will cost the same anyways.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

lm with jbm..would start fresh


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

If the OP hasn't built that FP yet he needs more help than he can find here


----------

